# is it possible for a perfume to go "off"?



## jessiekins1 (Jul 24, 2006)

i just received some perfume in a swap and i don't know it it's just the way i smell it or the way it smells on me, but it smells like it's gone off. is that even possible?


----------



## venacava (Jul 24, 2006)

You bet it can. Especially if it's been exposed to heat or direct sun light on regular basis. The generic commercial stuff tends to hold up a bit better than 'natural oil' based ones (e.g. FeMaledictions,  Artemisia, BPAL).


----------



## caffn8me (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes, it's possible for a perfume to go off but it doesn't happen very often.  It's also possible that the perfume is counterfeit which is much more likely to go off than the genuine article.  What brand and perfume was it?


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 25, 2006)

it was crabtree and evelyn patchouli perfume. i'd never heard of it before and i'm pretty informed on c &e since i love them so much. it never occured to me that the reason i had never heard of it was because it could be so old it was gone before i started liking c & e stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks for your replies, i'm going to pitch it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  atleast she put a lot of little extras in the box.


----------

